# Lightroom 5 - the not final version*



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

_*Let's try this again, without "beta" in the title...since ehMac seems to disallow that.
_
Lightroom 5 - beta - available for download from Adobe Labs now until June 30, 2013.

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs

Lots of info: Lightroom 5 Beta Now Available!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Funny thing that, I can post it, But I can't see it, Weirrd stuff,
My fault for being the messenger on ehMac I guess, Oh well.

See you all on the flip side.

Dave


----------

